# Lidocaine added to nebulizer treatment



## lphillips (May 18, 2010)

Have encounter where "combineb w/2.5cc 4% lidocaine" was given. Code only J7620 or both J7620 & J3490?

Have the phrase "charge for no "caine", ie marcaine/lidocaine" running through my brain.

Don't know why I can't wrap my head around this one this morning. Senior moment I guess.

Please help!


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

Last I saw Lidocaine & Marcaine are no longer separately coded. Just code for the Albuterol


----------

